# Fake Behike 56 Jar?



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Buddy bought these for $300. They scream fake but who knows. What say ye?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Run the serial number on the Habanos website that’s a tell tale, price seems way to good to be true though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Run the serial number on the Habanos website that's a tell tale, price seems way to good to be true though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seal was broken, can't trust it. The box may be real but I'm not sure about the smokes.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Black light the bands as well newer ones have logo that shows under black light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Code in pic comes back as RnJ so I would say your gut is correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Has to be fake for that price sorry man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

As Fake as Pam Anderson's Boobs!:vs_cool:
Unlike Fake Boobs, fake cigars sadly are unattractive!:vs_laugh:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I’d say those cigars are about equal looking to PA’s tatas. ;-)


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks all. These weren't mine so I'm not upset one bit. Sucks my buddy got scammed, but it happens when you buy from "a guy".


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Got a cool Jar out of the deal at least 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Semper Noctem said:


> Thanks all. These weren't mine so I'm not upset one bit. Sucks my buddy got scammed, but it happens when you buy from "a guy".


Sorry to hear he got jacked. Maybe cut one open for a forensic inspection to see if they are safe to light up and try. Never know, they may be smokeable.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Price on Behike 56s is close to $100 a stick nowadays...


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

$300 for BHK 56 nope sorry they are fake


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Semper Noctem said:


> Thanks all. These weren't mine so I'm not upset one bit. Sucks my buddy got scammed, but it happens when you buy from "a guy".


Or from a guy who knows a guy who's cousins aunt is married to the janitor that works at the Cohiba factory.:vs_laugh:


----------

